

The Day The Internet Fought Back - codegiant
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/1039-internet-freedom-day

======
Otiel
Internet isn't all USA. Of course SOPA and PIPA made a lot of noise during the
days, but I don't think declaring January 18th Internet Freedom Day is fair.

------
car54whereareu
The day wikipedia was blocked npr broadcast a story about some poor dumb dumb
who couldn't do their job because they couldn't access wikipedia. They really
wanted me to feel sorry for her. Then a few stories later a reporter talked to
someone who could still access wikipedia, and that someone explained how. I
hoped that poor lady was listening.

